# Gerolzhofen Biker??



## biker-wug (23. September 2007)

Hi Leute,

war gestern mit ein paar Kumpels in Gerolzhofen biken, da haben wir dann nach der halben Tour, vier Jungs in grünen Trikots getroffen, die uns ein paar echt geile Trails gezeigt haben. 

Jetzt die Frage, sind von denen welche hier vertreten??

Ciao, 

biker-wug

(weißes Bergamont)


----------



## underfrange (23. September 2007)

welche trails?? ward ihr am zabelstein??
und waren es evtl. diese jungs: http://www.mtb-team.net/

Mfg Underfrange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hampi (28. September 2007)

Ja wir waren das 

Gruß aus GEO

PS: am 3.10. wird der Trail eingeritten. Also wer Lust hat kann mal springen.


----------



## G-ZERO FX (28. September 2007)

Was für`n Trail wird denn da eingeweiht?

Mit Kickern?


----------



## hampi (28. September 2007)

nen Kicker nicht gerade, aber ne Menge neues Holz ist im Wald. Hühnerleitern, Table, Drops. Aber mal sehen was noch folgt. 








G-ZERO FX schrieb:


> Was für`n Trail wird denn da eingeweiht?
> 
> Mit Kickern?


----------



## underfrange (30. September 2007)

Hi,

bin gerade wieder in Deutschland eingeflogen. Wo trefft ihr euch denn?? Und wo geht hin, bin weng all Inklusiv geschädigt und evtl. würd ich mich euch mal anschließen (wenn es recht ist, und wenn ich net bei der Lese helfen muss).

Mfg Underfrange


----------



## hampi (30. September 2007)

am Mittwoch um 10°°Uhr an der Strecke oder am Parkplatz, ich roll da vorbei und sammel alle ein die nicht wissen wo sie hin sollen.

http://61946.homepagemodules.de/t197f5-Der-Trail-ist-fertig-Einritt-am.html

Parkplatz


----------



## Evil77 (1. Oktober 2007)

hallo,

würde mir den trail auch gerne mal ansehen/antesten - nur kenn ich mich in geo null aus...


----------



## hampi (2. Oktober 2007)

Evil77 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> würde mir den trail auch gerne mal ansehen/antesten - nur kenn ich mich in geo null aus...




geh mal auf Axel oder Erroll zu die sind öfter dort. Morgen wird wohl wenig am Trail los sein, Petrus weint

http://61946.homepagemodules.de/t197f5-Der-Trail-ist-fertig-Einritt-am.html


----------



## underfrange (3. Oktober 2007)

So, heute schön Weinlese gehabt. Nix mit Biken. Wie war denn das Opening???


----------



## Erroll (6. Oktober 2007)

Eröffnung des Trails war sehr geil! Wetter war zwar weng "feucht" und die verschiedenen Abschnitte der Strecke teilweise leider nicht fahrbar. Dies hielt aber den einen oder anderen trotzdem nicht davon ab.   Von den Leuten her wars auch voll genial. Schon lange nicht mehr mit so netten Leuten biken gewesen. Nächstes Mal muss ich´s nur mal weng früher aus den Federn schaffen, damit ich nicht wieder die Hälfte verpasse....  

Übringes nochmal Danke für die gute Aufnahme und nochmal dicken Respekt an "Axel, das Trailbau-Genie"! 

Peez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardcorehaude (2. März 2008)

servus!
wohn zwar in münchen, aber wenn ich in der heimat bin shredden wir immer den zabelstein runter - die singletrails dort sind zwar eher kurz, machen aber rießig spaß!
mich würde der "geo-trail" interessieren und vorallem wie ich am besten von donnersdorf dorthin komme???
schaut auf jeden fall die nächste zeit mal am zabelstein vorbei, denn wir werden die trails etwas aufwerten (richtung falkenstein), vorausgesetzt das wetter passt
gruss


----------



## Erroll (9. März 2008)

@ hardcorehaude:
War ja leider nix dieses WE. Hättest heute noch hier bleiben müssen. Wetter scheint heute nicht schlecht zu werden. Mal sehen... Werd heute mal, vorausgesetzt die Sonne bleibt noch weng da, auf die Strecke schauen. Mal sehen, was der Sturm neulich so im Wald angerichtet hat.   Meldest dich einfach, wennst wieder mal da bist! Zabelstein können wir auch mal machen, aber erst gehts mal nach Wiebelsberg!  
Lass krachen; wir telefonieren!!

Grüße 

Felix


----------



## Deleted109468 (6. Oktober 2008)

servus ich komm auch aus geo.
hab euern trail auch schon geritten ist alles ganz ordentlich gebaut nur der flow fehlt und vorallem der zusammenhang von der wall zum rest.
Ich wuerde euch gern helfen beim bauen..
vielleicht ergibt sich ja ma was dann koennt ma uns oben mal treffen. 
mfg alex lang


----------



## hardflipper (24. Oktober 2008)

So wie sich das liest seid ihr dirt lastiger unterwegs?!

Am Zabelstein war ich schon mal ohne Rad. Sollte auch mal mit bike hin. Kann man da auch Touren fahren oder ist der Zabelstein der einzige Hügel mit Trails drauf in der Gegend?


----------



## Deleted109468 (24. Oktober 2008)

was heißt dirtlastiger ich bin nicht der typ der touren fährt..
Bin ja auch erst 15..


----------



## hardflipper (25. Oktober 2008)

Mr lang schrieb:


> was heißt dirtlastiger ich bin nicht der typ der touren fährt..
> Bin ja auch erst 15..



Mit 15 bin ich auch schon Touren gefahren... Da braucht´s kein bestimmtes Alter für 

Touren fahren macht man, wenn man außer dem Trailspass noch was für die Gesundheit machen will. Hehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted109468 (25. Oktober 2008)

Für die gesundheit fahr ich motocross x)


----------



## KonaStinkySix (16. Dezember 2010)

Servus miteinander 
Die letzte Antwort ist ja leider schon etwas länger her aber ich probiers trotzdem mal  :
Gibts noch Trails am Zabelstein, gern Freeridertrails, und wenn ja, wie kann man die finden?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Erroll (20. Dezember 2010)

Am Zabelstein gibt´s schöne Tourentrails. Von Freeridetrails weiß ich nix. Bei Geo gibt´s nen Freeridetrail. Allerdings legt da momentan ein Verrückter Nägel aus und auf Grund des Wetters ist da zur Zeit auch nix los.


----------



## KonaStinkySix (20. Dezember 2010)

Ah okay. Ja des mit dem der Nägel auslegt hab ich auch ma gelesen, hoff. wird der endlich mal gefunden.
Und wo ist der Trail bei Geo, gibts da irgendwie ne karte oder anfahrtsbeschreibung?


----------



## Erroll (21. Dezember 2010)

KonaStinkySix schrieb:


> Und wo ist der Trail bei Geo, gibts da irgendwie ne karte oder anfahrtsbeschreibung?



 Sorry, aber selbst ist der Mann. Fahr einfach mal bei Geo in den Wald und sieh dich gut um. Das sollten schon Hinweise genug sein. Mehr kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## KonaStinkySix (21. Dezember 2010)

Ja macht nix, is ja auch der Reiz an Trails eig. 
Danke, jetzt hab ich auch ne aufgabe für die nächste zeit


----------



## rocase (1. August 2012)

Hallo,
bin noch nicht so lange in diesem Forum angemeldet und habe durch Zufall diesen Thread entdeckt, zudem allerdings seit Dezember 2010 keiner mehr was dazu gepostet hat. 
Da ich selbst aus Geo komme, wollte ich ihn mal wieder hervorkramen und fragen, ob noch Leute aus Geo oder dem Umkreis hier im Forum sind?
Ich selbst bin öfter im Schweinfurter Stadtwald unterwegs und würde mich gerne auch mal einer Gruppe in oder um Gerolzhofen anschließen.


----------



## Yoshimura (1. August 2012)

Hi,

ich suche auch nach Leuten aus GEO, Wiesentheid bzw. Umgebung zum gelegentlichen fahren. 

Schweinfurter Stadtwald interessiert mich auch sehr. War zwar selbst erst dreimal dort aber ich find's da einfach genial 

Bin aber weder der große DOWNHILLEr noch ein gesegneter MARATHON-Racer. Mach einfach gern Touren mit möglichst viel Singeltrail-Anteil ohne Leistungsdruck bergauf oder bergab 

Meld dich ma wenn du magst..

lg
Thomas


----------



## rocase (1. August 2012)

Hi Thomas,

da sind wir ja schonmal zu zweit. Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand.

Wenn du Lust hast, kannst du dich ja mal der Schweinfurter Truppe mit anschließen. Seit letzten Montag ist eine wöchentliche Tour geplant. Da wir vergangen Montag 20 Leute waren (hat unendlich Spaß gemacht), werden wir ab kommenden Montag in 2 leistungsgerechte Gruppen fahren (1. heavy / 2. gemäßigt).

Bei Interesse kann ich dir weitere Info`s geben.

Gruss
Robert


----------



## Yoshimura (1. August 2012)

Na das hört sich ja toll an. Ich bin Freitag bis Sonntag für nen Kurzurlaub im Harz zum biken. 

Wenn ich danach noch fahren kann wäre ich aber gern bei der nächsten Schweinfurt Tour dabei... 

Wann geht's den da immer los. Sind noch mehr aus GEO dabei? 

Wo trifft man sich ? Gemeinsam hin fahren oder Treffpunkt in SW?

Wäre ja echt toll wenn da was geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocase (2. August 2012)

dann schon mal viel Spaß am Wochenende im Harz.

Also los geht`s um 18:00 Uhr an der Unterführung zur Peterstirn.
Parkmöglichkeiten sind dort genug entweder der Straße entlang im Wohngebiet oder auf dem Parkplatz vom ehemaligen Brückenbräukeller.
Also bis jetzt bin ich der einzige aus Geo. Aber eine Bekannte aus Würzburg, die in Wiesentheid arbeitet ist noch dabei. 
Ich arbeite in SW und fahre normalerweise gleich nach der Arbeit zum Treffpunkt. Wäre aber auch kein Problem nochmal nach Hause zu fahren und dann zusammen ab Geo zur Peterstirn zu düsen. 

Am letzten Montag (war die erste geplante Tour) war es eine absolut tolle Truppe und es hat riesen Spaß gemacht. Ab kommenden Montag sollen dann 2 leistungsbezogene Gruppen stattfinden. 

Kannst dich ja nochmal melden, wenn du noch Bock zum biken hast, nach dem WE im Harz.

Gruss
Robert


----------



## soos (18. März 2021)

wo ist dieser trail in geo


----------



## Yoshimura (18. März 2021)

Der Thread ist uralt.... 
In der Zwischenzeit sind viele Trails neu dazu gekommen und andere dagegen verschwunden. 

Fakt ist um Geo rum gibt es viele tolle Strecken. Hat was.... 😜


----------



## soos (18. März 2021)

danke , kenne sowiso schon einen guten trail


----------



## Yoshimura (18. März 2021)

Alles klar. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja dort mal.... 
Will auch bald wieder los legen und wieder mehr fahren.


----------

